# Yongnuo 565ex fire by itself on Nikon d3100



## wuksha (May 15, 2013)

I bought this flash unit a few days ago and i have problem from the beginning of using it.
When I attach flash to the dslr d3100 and turn on  it fire by itself from time to time. It's not so often but it fire for example once in 20 shots, it is like I press the pilot button. 


 One more problem is AF-led, somethimes it light after shot as log as i press button for focus, or wait a few seconds.
I dont know is it problem with my dslr hot shoe or yongnuo. 
Flash has warranty but the process of service is so long. I want to ask you 2 things.
1. Is there way to fix this problem?
2. Is this destroying my flash?  Because it's not annoying me and if I know that it's not destroying my flash i will continue using it because flash work perfect, except this! 


thank you, and sorry for my bad english!


----------



## Buckster (May 17, 2013)

Try turning off AF Assist in your camera menu.  I read somewhere that could be the problem when using flashes that don't have the capability.

Let us know if that stops the random flashes.


----------



## wuksha (May 19, 2013)

Thanks for reply, i tried this 5minutes ago and it didn't change anything. 
I have two pair of different batteries, is that maybe a problem ?


----------



## Buckster (May 19, 2013)

wuksha said:


> Thanks for reply, i tried this 5minutes ago and it didn't change anything.
> I have two pair of different batteries, is that maybe a problem ?


I wouldn't think so.


----------



## cptkid (May 20, 2013)

My Yongnuo 460/560s also do the same thing sometimes. They seem to have a mind of their own. 

I have no idea whether this would have any impact on the product, but I cant imagine that its going to have much of an effect, its just like firing the flash. 

Possibly the unit is faulty.


----------

